
PDF Tools API one of the richest and most comprehensive API - derkoocy
https://rapidapi.com/logicmind-logicmind-default/api/pdf-tools
======
Meph504
Rapid API is a dumpster fire. I'm sorry I don't care how good the tool is, I
personally hate their approach, and will never use the tool.

Also, the org page
([https://rapidapi.com/organization/logicmind](https://rapidapi.com/organization/logicmind))
404's

~~~
rusticpenn
These seem to work ([https://rapidapi.com/about](https://rapidapi.com/about),
[https://rapidapi.com/team](https://rapidapi.com/team))

~~~
Meph504
Those are for rapidapi the hosting service, not for the client (logicmind)
that is presenting this api.

------
theamk
Mods, can we get the title renamed? This API has 4 pdf-manipulating methods
total, it cannot be either richest or more comprehensive!

I propose “Freemim PDF Tools API Documentation”, based on page title.

